
Google is changing its search algorithm to prioritize original news reporting - dubmax123
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20863305/google-change-search-algorithm-original-reporting-news-human-raters
======
sarcasmatwork
I dont use google, I recommend
[https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com)

